# Henry Mountains Pilgrimage



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

My wife and I are planning a little family outing to Goblin Valley in the near future. I noticed that the Henry Mountains are not much further down the road. I figured we should stop by and pay homage while we're in the area. 

Are there some good spots for camping (disperse or designated campground)? Are there sights you would recommend seeing? I'm not necessarily looking for deer (although it would be cool to see a big boy)--just thought I'd get the lay of the land and see what it's like. Plus, I figure it will enhance my street cred when I can say things like, "When I was down on the Henries...." 8) 

Thanks in advance for any recommendations you may have.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm hesitant to make recommendations about the Henrys because its a small mountain range tucked into a remote spot, and there's really not a lot there for most people. Unless you like to explore out-of-the-way destinations and enjoy places that haven't yet been completely civilized, this might not end up being a family-favorite destination. 

There's a campground or two, but these mountains are remote, and campgrounds don't serve a whole lot of purpose since you can camp just about anywhere. If you're looking for a full-service campground surrounded by spruces and pine trees, you will be disappointed. If you're looking for a nice place to pull over and pitch a tent next to some pinyon pines and junipers, you've got hundreds of square miles to choose from. Depending on what you're driving, the roads around the Henrys might be a bit iffy too. A truck or an SUV would be fine, but if you're driving a Winnebago, this probably isn't the right destination.

Personally, I love the Henrys, but I'm also a big fan of the arid mountain ranges out in the West Desert.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Peterson is right - not for the winnebego. I wouldn't do it in anything but a truck or SUV with four wheel drive.

There is a great loop you can do, going from the east side, up over the top, and down the west side which gives a wicked cool view of the Waterpocket Fold. It is called the Bull Creek Pass Backcountry Byway. 
http://www.blm.gov/ut/st/en/fo/richfiel ... untry.html

On the west side is a BLM campground that has water and a couple of outhouses which make it easier going with the misses. It is quite primiative other than that. Check in with the BLM in either Richfield or Hanksville for a map and they'll help you out. Doing the loop - going up the east side and over the top and down the west is an all day affair. Go up one day, camp and come down the next. You will probably still find snow on some northern faces even this time of year. The times I've been there were for camping and some hiking. We saw a few deer each time - maybe a dozen or so and the bison were no where to be found. Just how it goes.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks, gentlemen. I appreciate your responses. I like arid and I love remote. My kids just like exploring and playing in the dirt--they'll be happy wherever we end up. 

My wife is a little leary because of the remoteness. However, we are taking the truck and I'm hoping the roads won't be tire-shredding, over-the-cliff-tilting bad. If they are, we will get to have a little more "family togetherness" than planned.  

I called the BLM office in Hanksville and they were very helpful. We've got it all planned out and I'm itchin' to go. The Henry's are just a short side trip from our main destinations of Goblin Valley and Capital Reef, but it is the part I'm most excited for. 

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

We made it back from our excursion today. Holy Cow! Even the does have huge racks on the Henries&#8230;..OK, so I didn't even see a deer. I didn't get much "alone" time so my only chance of seeing a giant buck was to have one walk through camp. Unfortunately, that didn't happen.

Regardless, we had a great time and I always love exploring a new place. I have attached some pics for your viewing pleasure.

[attachment=4:393mb03f]Henries 2.jpg[/attachment:393mb03f]

[attachment=3:393mb03f]Henries 3.jpg[/attachment:393mb03f]

[attachment=2:393mb03f]Henries 4.jpg[/attachment:393mb03f]

[attachment=1:393mb03f]Muley.jpg[/attachment:393mb03f]

[attachment=0:393mb03f]Bighorn.jpg[/attachment:393mb03f]


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks like you camped at Lonesome Beaver,,,,,,,I used to spend an awfull lot of
time down there in the 80s. And now its been 3 years since I've visited that hill,
Man I need to plan a trip!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Holy cow, Goofy! You've got a good eye and an even better memory! :shock: 

I doubt I'd even be able to recognize my wife after a three year absence, let alone a remote campground based off a couple of non-descript photos.


----------

